# Hi, all the way from Scotland



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi there, Scott here from The Isle of Skye, Highlands of Scotland.

I am a Gamekeeper/Stalker on a 23,000 acre sporting estate. I manage the about 300-400 Red deer on the estate. I also manage the fox population too. I am also employed to keep the foxes in check on another 10,000 acres on the north end of the island, so I am kept pretty busy,,,lol...

I have many good friends in the U.S, and was fortunate to visit Arizona last year to hunt coyotes with some good friends...

I am just starting to get into custom call making, as we have very little of this in Britain. Prairiewolf told me about this forum and said it is a great place to learn from other call makers...

Thanks, Scott...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Scott. I've been known to do a bit of calling around Arizona myself. There's a wealth of knowledge compiled here, on the forum, and the humor is second to none. I hope that you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site and its great members.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Scott.

:hunter:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hi Scott---WELCOME--Glad to see you made it over to PT---A Great Bunch here also--You'll enjoy this place too--Many excellent call makers and Hunters Here--------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to see you joined PT, Scott ! Great bunch of guys and some gals also, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to Predator Talk!..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Scott, these guys really like pics and its alot easier to post them here. Just click on the "more reply options" at the bottom of the box you post in and then click on the choose files button


----------



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

Her you go, heres some filming I did for a hunting show we have here. The Shooting Show.











I did a couple of shows too on stalking, I will put these up later.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great videos Scott, I noticed a lanyard from John and a call from Mark and I think you said you had a bunny bomb from Rudy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT scott

great videos


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome, Scott--you ol' fox slayer.... :teeth:

Hey, PT members--He's humble--but several hunting shows filmed Scott's expertise from the Isle of Skye...Got us a movie star on board.... He's famous across the pond... hoto:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello from Arizona- Thanks for sharing the videos


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Scott, grand to have you aboard. Great videos and always good to hear about things from across the pond.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Scott, where did you hunt in Arizona?


----------



## Scott the fox MacKenzie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for making me feel welcome guys, its great to see some guys I already know on here, hopfully make some new friends to.

Prairiewolf, yes the lanyard is one of Johns, LonEHowls CR-1 Call and one a Rudys BunnyBombs, Donnie Leavell from Colorado gave it to me while I was in AZ..

Youngdon,,, I hunted from Phoenix heading north up to the Grand canyon, then across to winslow and Holbrook and ended up in Show low to partake in the White mountain coyote calling contest. Meeting up with good friends on the whole journey... What a fantastic time I had, I will do it again soon, that's for sure..

Scotty, not really Hollywood yet, more "MacHollywood",,,, lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give me a heads up if you are heading here again, I'm moving to Vegas soon but have a cabin in AZ. Perhaps we can meet up


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great video...


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to the site!

Scotland is definitely on my list of places to visit.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Welcome to the site. Great videos


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome and thanks for the great vids. Come on in and make yourself at home! Enjoy the people and share who you are as we are all hunters at heart no matter which side of the pond your on!!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome: Thanks for the great videos. Hope you can pot some more soon.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome and thanks for the video's. Buddy of mine is leaving for Scotland (Vacation) next week. He's more interested in the pub's than the countryside.


----------

